# Favourite villagers?



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

I see a lot of love for Marshal and Merengue, but not enough love for everyone else. 

Who are your villagers and out of all of them, who's your favorite?

My current villagers are Phil, Olivia, Gala, Willow, Apple, Bones, Stinky, Chow, Paula and Antonio.
My favorite has got to be either Bones or Apple, since I love lazy villagers and Apple is adorable.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

Ankha Egyptian queen &#55358;&#56611; Cookie is the sweetest but I also love Filbert because we have a lot in common


----------



## angelina (Jun 14, 2017)

My current villagers are Cookie, Goldie, Maddie, Bea, Bones, Portia, Butch, Daisy, Cherry, and Shep. I like all of my dogs, but my favorites are Goldie, Daisy, and Portia. I couldn't have a town without them. My least favorites are Cherry and Shep. They're just ok for me, but I needed their personalities for PWPs. I used to love Maddie and Bea from Game Cube, but I dislike that their homes are now stores and they don't seem as cute as before. Might be time for some villagers to move.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

ikeafanboy said:


> Ankha Egyptian queen �� Cookie is the sweetest but I also love Filbert because we have a lot in common



you're welcome


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

ikeafanboy said:


> Ankha Egyptian queen �� Cookie is the sweetest but I also love Filbert because we have a lot in common



you're welcome


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

angelina said:


> My current villagers are Cookie, Goldie, Maddie, Bea, Bones, Portia, Butch, Daisy, Cherry, and Shep. I like all of my dogs, but my favorites are Goldie, Daisy, and Portia. I couldn't have a town without them. My last favorites are Cherry and Shep. They're just ok for me, but I needed their personalities for PWPs. I used to love Maddie and Bea from Game Cube, but I dislike that their homes are now stores and they don't seem as cute as before. Might be time for some villagers to move.



i have bones as well! i love the design on all dog villagers. i think i had daisy in my first town? i'm not quite sure though. i didn't know specific personalities gave specific pwps!


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

angelina said:


> My current villagers are Cookie, Goldie, Maddie, Bea, Bones, Portia, Butch, Daisy, Cherry, and Shep. I like all of my dogs, but my favorites are Goldie, Daisy, and Portia. I couldn't have a town without them. My last favorites are Cherry and Shep. They're just ok for me, but I needed their personalities for PWPs. I used to love Maddie and Bea from Game Cube, but I dislike that their homes are now stores and they don't seem as cute as before. Might be time for some villagers to move.



i have bones as well! i love the design on all dog villagers. i think i had daisy in my first town? i'm not quite sure though. i didn't know specific personalities gave specific pwps!


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

this lagged omg


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 14, 2017)

Cookie and Butch

on the gamecube nobody ever moved from my one certain town. I could be gone for months, and nobody would leave, esp my faves cookie and butch.

I just got cookie on acnl and I'm waiting to get my ds (impatiently) Friday cuz mine broke on my bday last week *fml*
I also really like gayle and Eloise and I hope neither move away while I'm gone, cuz I don't have amiibos to lock them in

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eunice too, she was on the gamecube in my first ever town (that I stole from my brother and claimed my own srry)
Every villager in that town were my favorites. a few more were tangy, pinky and grizzly.
which was so cute like pinky had grizzly
and cookie had butch.
LIKE YES


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 14, 2017)

Clyde will always be my favorite lil guy!


----------



## angelina (Jun 14, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> Cookie and Butch
> 
> on the gamecube nobody ever moved from my one certain town. I could be gone for months, and nobody would leave, esp my faves cookie and butch.
> 
> ...




I LOVED that part! Nobody ever moved from my town until I visited another town and I came back to find Goldie gone...Nooooo!

I though tangy was cuter on older versions of AC... smaller maybe? idk but she was definitely a favorite back then.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 18, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Clyde will always be my favorite lil guy!



I have so much love for the lazy villagers tbh so I can understand why. ; w ;


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 18, 2017)

I have Peewee, Tiffany, Limberg, Carrie, Phoebe, Tammi, Kidd, Goose and Diana.

My favorites are Peewee and Tiffany. They both tried to move out and I clutched onto them both. They can never leave..


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 18, 2017)

I currently have Jambette, Marshal, Soleil, Winnie, Sterling, Beau (moved in today), Rudy, Chester, Goldie, and Zell

Out of all the villagers I have now, I can say that I love Marshal and Jambette the most. ^^
I adore Marshal because of his cuteness (his dancing, oh my) and his personality 
And Jambette for her caring personality. She's like the big sister I never had ; v; She calls me V-honey. Cute!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

Marshal is one of my favourites, haha. But apart from him, some of my favourite villagers are: Chief, Ruby, Katt, Fuchsia and Papi.

Chief because I have had him in my wild world town for a very long time, and I find him so fun to chat to. He's mostly the reason why I go on it these days, to see what he's up to. I find him waaay more entertaining in older games than New leaf. I'm still yet to get his picture in that game. 

Ruby because she was my first villager best friend, and the first to give me her picture. At first I thought she was really scary because she looked like she had jewels for eyes, but then I got used to it and I actually like her a lot. She'll always be one of my longtime favourites.

Katt was a villager I wanted to try because so many people were hating on her. So I thought she can't be that bad, and invited her into my town. She really isn't bad imo, she's actually quite pleasant. Her design suits the uchi personality very well, which is meant to be sort of tomboyish. So that's kind of why her appearance is like that. 

Fuchsia was an uchi I kept wanting to invite into my town for the longest time but whenever I did, i'd always end up getting rid of her for another uchi. My most recent town that I invited her into was the one before my most current. She lived there up until I reset it, and I made a point of talking to her everyday. She was pretty cool too. I really enjoyed conversations with her. 

Papi was one of my first villagers in new leaf, and since I didn't like any of my other starters he was the one I talked to the most. He's so childlike and sweet, I can't help but love him. He's nothing but nice!


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 18, 2017)

i've started to really like beau and bluebear. (but i really like marshal and merengue too haha ^^)


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 19, 2017)

Rosie (who's living in my town) and Big Top. Rosie is just really cute, and Big Top is kind of nostalgic for me because he was in my first town when I was younger and I would always send him mean letters, to which he would respond with "Wow, that letter was better than a pile of cookies!"


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

bianca and fang are such sweethearts, but everyone in my town are my favorites

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ill always have a soft spot for maple, she was in my old city folk world when i was a kid


----------



## allainah (Jun 19, 2017)

i love so many villagers but hmm.
my #1 favorite is Kitty because she was my favorite villager in animal crossing gamecube when i was a kid :~) so she has a special place in my heart.
I like pretty much all cat villagers, esp lolly & rosie
love coco & clyde they're going to be in my halloween town


----------



## bonucci (Jun 20, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> I have Peewee, Tiffany, Limberg, Carrie, Phoebe, Tammi, Kidd, Goose and Diana.
> 
> My favorites are Peewee and Tiffany. They both tried to move out and I clutched onto them both. They can never leave..



I'm trying really hard to get Diana! I love your villagers~

- - - Post Merge - - -



hana-mii said:


> I currently have Jambette, Marshal, Soleil, Winnie, Sterling, Beau (moved in today), Rudy, Chester, Goldie, and Zell
> 
> Out of all the villagers I have now, I can say that I love Marshal and Jambette the most. ^^
> I adore Marshal because of his cuteness (his dancing, oh my) and his personality
> And Jambette for her caring personality. She's like the big sister I never had ; v; She calls me V-honey. Cute!



You have Marshal and Beau, I'm so jealous. ; w ; 
Jambette would fit in as an uchi then? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Senshi said:


> Marshal is one of my favourites, haha. But apart from him, some of my favourite villagers are: Chief, Ruby, Katt, Fuchsia and Papi.
> 
> Chief because I have had him in my wild world town for a very long time, and I find him so fun to chat to. He's mostly the reason why I go on it these days, to see what he's up to. I find him waaay more entertaining in older games than New leaf. I'm still yet to get his picture in that game.
> 
> ...



Marshal is a lot of people's favorite, tbh! He's absolutely adorable and one of my dreamies as well ; u ;
Ruby is super adorable, I had her once in my first town but she moved away after a week or so 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazelle said:


> i've started to really like beau and bluebear. (but i really like marshal and merengue too haha ^^)




I love Beau as well! I also really like Marshal, and I got Merengue a few days ago. She's the sweetest ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



psiJordan said:


> Rosie (who's living in my town) and Big Top. Rosie is just really cute, and Big Top is kind of nostalgic for me because he was in my first town when I was younger and I would always send him mean letters, to which he would respond with "Wow, that letter was better than a pile of cookies!"



Rosie is one of my favorites too (honestly who isn't my favorite). .__. 
I send my villagers one worded letters and they always talk about how interesting it was to read! It's the funniest thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



crowley said:


> bianca and fang are such sweethearts, but everyone in my town are my favorites
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and ill always have a soft spot for maple, she was in my old city folk world when i was a kid




Maple is so cute! I used to have her in my first town before I restarted and I desperately want her back but I have too many dreamies. ; n ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



allainah said:


> i love so many villagers but hmm.
> my #1 favorite is Kitty because she was my favorite villager in animal crossing gamecube when i was a kid :~) so she has a special place in my heart.
> I like pretty much all cat villagers, esp lolly & rosie
> love coco & clyde they're going to be in my halloween town




Coco is hilarious! I feel like she would fit in as a gyroid.


----------



## Annabloem (Jun 20, 2017)

My current villagers are Marshal, Boomer, Marcel, Chadder, Becky, Static, Bill, Flora, Apple and Melba.

My favourites are by far Chadder and Static, I'm never going to let them go. I also really love Bill and Marcel.

Boomer and Melba recently moved in, so I don't really have an opinion on them yet. 

My least favourites are Becky and Apple, but Becky is moving out soon. I don't dislike them though, I just don't love them.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 21, 2017)

Vladimir, Grizzly, Aurora, Merry, Rodney, Hazel, Barold, and tons more.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 22, 2017)

Annabloem said:


> My current villagers are Marshal, Boomer, Marcel, Chadder, Becky, Static, Bill, Flora, Apple and Melba.
> 
> My favourites are by far Chadder and Static, I'm never going to let them go. I also really love Bill and Marcel.
> 
> ...



Melba is one of my dreamies! I'm so jealous. T  T I hope you enjoy all your new villagers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Vladimir, Grizzly, Aurora, Merry, Rodney, Hazel, Barold, and tons more.



Aw, Aurora is one of the cutest villagers in my opinion!


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

I love all my villagers, but I really like Spork for some reason. He's a lazy villager, and I love his little grin! Also, he shows up on my startup screen a lot


----------



## WinterSadie (Jun 22, 2017)

I got quite attached to a few of my starters from my first town, Winter. T-bone, Bianca, Chops, Cally, Canberra, and Rodeo. My top favorite was probably T-bone.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 22, 2017)

Biskit, Bones, and Walker. The dogs are the best species, and those are the bets dogs.


----------



## Annabloem (Jun 23, 2017)

bonucci said:


> Melba is one of my dreamies! I'm so jealous. T  T I hope you enjoy all your new villagers!



So far I really like them!! If I ever do want to let Melba move I'll make sure to contact you  Though for now, she's only just moved in so I'm not ready to let her go. She's really cute!


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

My favorite villagers are all of the ones that currently live in my town! These would be:

*Pate*- she's such a cute little peppy duck!! I really didn't care for her at first but now she's one of my favorite villagers, I could never part with her! She doesn't get enough credit in my opinion.
*Celia*- definitely a sweetheart and super adorable! She's also very underrated, I love having her in my town.
*Bill*- has been my favorite villager since I got New Leaf! I never had him in Wild World so I had no opinion on him, but he was one of my original 5 in New Leaf and I've had him ever since. 
*Papi*- I love his design, and I really enjoy lazy villagers haha. I didn't know he existed for a long time but once I got him to move in he has easily become a favorite.
*Kyle*- love his personality as well, another villager I didn't know I wanted til he moved in.
*Ketchup*- peppy ducks are the best kind of villager in my opinion, she's super sassy and cute and her house is a pizzeria so I literally could not ask for more lol.
*Epona*- Ocarina of Time is my favorite Zelda game thus far (though I haven't played BotW yet) and I'm so happy to have her in my town!!
*Jacob*- Jacob is really nice and I love his house as well, even though the exterior makes me eyes hurt sometimes lol
*Deirdre*- Deirdre is definitely super sassy but she's the only uchi villager I like, and I'll probably never let her move out bc I adore her!

Some villagers that I don't have in my town but that I still love are:

*Erik*- didn't know he existed til he moved in either but I loved him instantly, he moved out without notifying me and I miss him. 
*Wolfgang*- I'd love to have him in my town rn but he moved in right on top of my main path and in front of a bridge so he had to go, still love him though!
*Medli*- haven't had her yet but I'm trying my best to get her amiibo!!
*Tia*- had her in my town for a long time before I finally let her go, but I'll always love Tia
*Molly*- same as Tia, though she moved out accidentally as well


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jun 28, 2017)

Cherry, Stitches and Wolfgang. Wolfgang has been my favorite since the gamecube game


----------



## Deerderriere (Jun 29, 2017)

Beau is my son, my husband.... my.... _sonsband_


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jun 29, 2017)

Felicity, Hamlet, and Lobo are my all time favs <3


----------



## John Wick (Jun 30, 2017)

Wolfgang. Only Wolfgang.


----------



## Thomas. (Jun 30, 2017)

Maple, Drake, Katt, Rosie and Chadder. xD Yes that is from number 1 to number 5 favourite, glad to have had them all.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 1, 2017)

My first favorite was Pinky! I had her on my first GameCube town and I thought she was so interesting because she had a birdcage and at that time I thought it was because she caught a bird and that is how it was displayed in her home! Now I know that it is a furniture item, but nevertheless Her oriental theme and Panda look really made me like her a lot!

Then Wild World came and coco quickly became my favorite because she was so nice to me. I also really like how unique she looks because of her lack of expression, man dat face doe ( 0 o 0 )

City Folk made me really enjoy the villagers I had. Monique, Olivia, Benedict, Becky (even though I tried to get her to move since the beginning of my towns start), Mac, Butch, Wart Jr., Peggy, Broccolo and Wolfgang. I did not really have one from City Folk that I liked I jsut really enjoyed having a great mix in my town.

New Leaf has ruined me with getting who I want where I want and a lot quicker than any other of the games. I like it, but I feel like my town needs to be perfect and show-able and interesting to everyone. BUT this has really helped me have a good theme going and makes towns a lot ore cohesive with such easy capability for customization! 

All in all I have to say my favorites are
1. Coco
2. Pinky
3. Diva
4. Genji/Snake
5. Ken, Greta, Curt, Annalisa, Marcel are all pretty cool and are not the most popular but have a good theme and a goood mix of animal species as well to have in a town!

other favorites that I can't really rank:
Gigi
Jambette
Chester
Chow
Pekoe
Papi

I have a lot of people that I like and I can't really choose too many that I have as favorites because I really like to group villagers due to there house interior theme. I think I am bias towards Japanese themed and now Country themed houses. Mostly because those are the two themes that I want to make my two towns. (I think having a Country theme would be cute! especially since I really like country stuff!)

-Tama


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2017)

i like a lot of villagers, honestly. 

in my town i currently have lolly, rodeo (ew), lopez, fauna, fuchsia, skye, beau, tangy and o'hare

my favourites out of them have to be lolly, beau and skye, although i'm starting to become rather fond of fuchsia, too.


----------



## Salvador (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh man Lilly and Diana are probably my all time favorites I love them to bits~~ Fang is also starting to work his way up there too!


----------



## Prisma (Jul 2, 2017)

*My current villagers*

Marshal,Dotty,Skye,Stitches,Muffy,Maple,Whitney,Diana & Fang

My favorite is definatly Dotty!At first I didn't care for her but after having her in my town for awhile I went from favoring Skye to Dotty. She's adorable with a cute house and I love how her eyes turn red when she does the shocked expression. I think the little creepiness factor makes me like her even more with her oddly-endearing blank stare into the abyss face.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

Nana, Shari, and Tammi.
Tammi is so underrated.


----------



## frogpup (Jul 3, 2017)

I really love bones and julian, other than them probably Antonio, Pudge, or Rodney


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2017)

My favorite villagers are: Sally, Static, Genji, Claude, Francine, Vich?, Tasha, Sylvana, Ruby, Buzz, Lobo, Nibbles, Filbert, Ricky, Hazel and Rex.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 8, 2017)

my favorite villager is ruby!!! so freaking cute- my heart beats faster when i see her little fluffy white ears bobbing in the distance :')

what a babe :''''''')

also! i love erik! and i love the cranky villagers, so fang (because also he is really beautiful- look at those eyes you know i'm right)


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

Alright people here are all the villagers I currently adore:

Kiki
Fauna
Pecan
Cally
Blaire
Deirdre
Punchy
Ruby
Carmen
Chevre
Nan
Shep
Chief
Dobie
Cole
Erik
Beau
Ankha
Tiffany
Poppy
Sally
Lolly
Aurora
Henry
Flurry
Molly
Lucky
Bunnie
Epona
Felyne
Maple
Sylvana
Vivian


Woo!


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

Bones and Marina. While looking for Villagers I want to have in my town someday I found Marina and did the campsite reset trick and got her on the first tent! Since then she's been in my town for 6 months and has not asked to move out since (Crossing my fingers that she never does lol). Bones because he has in my GC animal crossing town and I've loved him ever since. I was so so lucky to get him as a starting villager in my ACNL town and he's always been there making me feel happy when I'm down!


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

Bones and Marina. While looking for Villagers I want to have in my town someday I found Marina and did the campsite reset trick and got her on the first tent! Since then she's been in my town for 6 months and has not asked to move out since (Crossing my fingers that she never does lol). Bones because he has in my GC animal crossing town and I've loved him ever since. I was so so lucky to get him as a starting villager in my ACNL town and he's always been there making me feel happy when I'm down!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Mint, Peanut and Diana!


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 13, 2017)

Walker's always been my favourite but now Daisy and Bea are up there, as well as Biskit and Benjamin.

Basically...

Walker
Bea
Biskit
Daisy
Benjamin


----------



## Whisboi (Dec 14, 2017)

My favorite villager of all time is Kiki. She's been my best friend since the original game, so the nostalgia is unreal. Same goes for Rio, but unfortunately she never came back 

I also love sheep!!! Stella, Curlos, and Willow are my top three. Sheep are easily my favorite species in the game overall!

Other than that I have kind of a "smug squad" in Shep, Zell, Kyle, and Curlos (who I said before) that I adore, and the only other villagers I can say that I adore are Gabi and Moe!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm starting to go off my favorites. 
I miss some of my WW villagers, like Rolf. 

He rawks. 

 \m/???\m/


----------



## Rose (Dec 15, 2017)

Cookie, Lolly, Goldie, Diva, Ed, Sprinkle, Merengue, Mint, Fang, Peanut, Pecan, Maple, Melba, Lily, Tiffany, Olivia, Pekoe, Marina, Winnie and Julian are some favorites! I have a hard time choosing, let me live.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2017)

Wolfgang and Lobo are my favorites, and I also absolutely love Bruce and now that I had W. Link in my town for nearly two months? I can say he's becoming a favorite as well


----------



## Weiland (Dec 15, 2017)

My childhood favourites were Margie, Daisy, and Goldie.
Now my favourites are Flo, Hopper, Cookie, Pudge (he's like a little brother to me in my GameCube town), Antonio, Apple, and Marcy (not Marcie; the one from the GameCube days).


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 15, 2017)

Uhhh everyone in my sig... They're all amazing.


----------

